# ISO new Wings recipe



## paddfoot (Nov 10, 2008)

looking for a new wing recipe, no hot death sauce no tereaiki (sorry can't spell) something original, im thinking along the lines of hoi sun sauce


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 10, 2008)

I deep fry mine until done, then cook them a short time in equal parts butter and Texas Pete's hot sauce.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

type in the words: chicken wings, in the search field above.
There are some recipes in there. I like the one for italian style.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 10, 2008)

Recipes - Aromatic Chicken Wings Recipe

Recipes - Caramelized Chicken Wings with Orange Sauce Recipe (Canh Ga Nau Ca Ra Men Voi Xot Cam)


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2008)

I dip mine in butter and then into a mixture of parmesan cheese, paprika, garlic, thyme, basil, parsley, salt and pepper.  Bake them at 350 for about 20 minutes to half hour, until juices run clear but wings aren't dry.  They are delicious!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 11, 2008)

Paddfoot - since you said that you're looking for a wings recipe utilizing Hoisin sauce, I just sent you a good one via PM:  "Baked Hoisin Sauce Chicken Wings".  I can't post it here because of the copyright, so check your "Private Message" box.


----------



## Infusionest (Nov 13, 2008)

I owned a wing restaurant in KC for about a year. Our biggest seller was a Chili n' Lime
for a small batch take 20 destemed and de seeded serano peppers in 3 cups of water boil till they are mush and about 4 table spoons of fresh minced garlic and then 3 fresh sqeezed limes, wow they rocked.


----------



## paddfoot (Nov 14, 2008)

that sounds great i will hopefully be able to try some this weekend, i may have to try and adapt some to boneless tenders as my wife won't eat anything on a bone, unless its my baby Q'ed ribs. thanx all


----------



## deelady (Nov 17, 2008)

*Thai Wings

Ingredients*


1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 Tablespoons lime juice
1 Tablespoon smooth peanut butter
1 clove garlic, minced
1 teaspoon curry powder
1 teaspoon hot pepper flakes, or to taste
8 chicken wings, (about 2 lbs.)
*Directions*

In large bowl, combine all ingredients except chicken wings, stirring to mix thoroughly. Add wings, stirring to coat. Cover and chill for 2 to 4 hours, stirring occasionally. To cook, place wings on foil-lined baking pan, reserving excess marinade. Bake at 375°F for 25 minutes, basting with reserved marinade halfway through cooking, until wings are golden brown and cooked through. Remove pan from oven and heat broiler on high; broil wings until deeply browned. Transfer to serving platter to serve.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 18, 2008)

I've done wing bars at work that required more than the traditional buffalo style.

Two of the biggest sellers were the honey bbq and pineapple horseradish.

Honey BBQ:  warm butter, honey and bbq in saucepan.  Transfer to a bowl and toss cooked (fried or baked) wings in the sauce.

Pineapple Horseradish:  Combine pineapple preserves and horseradish, warm in saucepan.  Transfer to a bowl and toss cooked (again, fried or baked) wings in the sauce.  

Since both of these sauces are a bit thicker than the regular blend of butter and pepper sauce they don't sink into the wing as much.  I usually pop them back in the oven, sauced, for 5 minutes or so to keep the sauce from sliding off.


----------



## letscook (Nov 18, 2008)

i like sometimes with just apricot jam based over them.

how about  seasoning them hidden vally ranch season pkg. and baking


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Nov 18, 2008)

sweet chili sauce, garlic and teriyaki

bake until white, drain liquid, coat in brown sugar, chili powder and seasoned salt and bake until crisp.  then you can make a sauce or use the sweet chili/teriyaki.


----------



## granniero (Nov 18, 2008)

I have had good results with this recipe and have used the boneless chicken tenders as well as wings, both work equally well.   The tenders will dry out quicker when cooking, but so much less fat than wings.  I use a bottle of soy sauce, about the same size hot sauce(Texas Pete is good) and juice that comes in the little plastic,green limes,the whole little thing. Mix this and pour over chicken in plastic bag, marinate overnight. I have grilled on bar-b-q, broiled and baked wings and tenders, either way is excellent. The soy and lime cut the heat so they are not scorching hot, only nicely spiced. Love this and so easy.


----------



## paddfoot (Nov 18, 2008)

deelady said:


> *Thai Wings
> 
> Ingredients*
> 
> ...




this sounds amazing, thank you


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 20, 2008)

I also use just plain Thai Sweet Chili Sauce sometimes if I'm making a lot of wings & want some easy variety.  But you have to be careful not to add it too soon because the sugar in it can burn rather quickly.


----------

